# Know Your Temps : Goli



## TrolleyDave (Jan 28, 2011)

kyt info said:
			
		

> *know your temps info*
> 
> *for those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...






Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth





Spoiler: upcoming sessions!




_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prowler_
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



in the spotlight this session is : *Goli
*


----------



## Devin (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you a boy, girl or undecided?

That is all. (If you don't view teh Shoutbox you won't understand why I asked that.)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello, Goli!

How are you doing?
Am I awesome?
Are you hungry right now?
Favourite Game?
Worst Game?
What are some of your pet peeves?
Inspiration for your username?
What game consoles do you own?
Favourite anime?
Favourite manga?
Do you like dogs?
If you were a chocolate bar, what kind of chocolate would you be?
Are you going to purchase the 3DS at launch?
Are you going to purchase the PSP2 at launch?
Did I ask too many questions?


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 28, 2011)

When did you decide it to let your hair grow?
Why do you like to use cap?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 28, 2011)

How are ya doing?
Why "Goli"?
Why not another name?
If you _had_ to change your name, what would it be?
Why did you join GBAtemp?
Why did the chicken cross the road?
How did the chicken cross the road?
Where did the chicken cross the road?
When did the chicken cross the road?
Did the chicken cross the road?
Should I continue to copypasta these questions?
Why/why not?
Favorite continent?
Favorite country?
Canada vs US?
McDonalds or [insert name here]?
Minecraft?

(I'm going to end here...for now)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Who is the one person in which you confide and feel comfortable telling your hopes and dreams to?

How are you feeling?

Do you have a pencil near by?

What's your favorite gaming system?

What's your favorite game?

Who's your favorite Temper?

You're least favorite Temper?

Why are you so mysterious?

How do you react to the word "Fuck"?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 28, 2011)

More questions from me!

Your opinion on:
Me?
monkat?
monkat's nipples?
Rydian's nipples?
TD's nipples?
[insert name here]'s nipples?
me asking questions about nipples?
the mods here?
the admins here?
GBAtemp in general?
the EoF?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know me?
Do you know The Catboy?
Yes or yes?
Me or me?
Me or you?
Tacos or no?
Can you buy me a beer?
Do you know the cure for the flu?
Beef or chicken?
Batman?
The burger from hell?
Does that sound hot?
Can I ask more questions?
Please?


----------



## Raika (Jan 28, 2011)

1. What do you like to do when you have a lot of time on your hands?
2. Your favorite butterfly species?
3. Long hair or short hair?
4. What do you like on your pizza?
5. Anime or manga?
6. What subject do you have most difficulty with?
7. Favorite number?
8. If you could have either a 3DS or a lifetime supply of chocolate... :3
9. What emotion do you frequently show?
10. What made you get the DS?
11. Your dream job?
12. Favorite scenery?
13. Favorite sport?
14. Do you know how to cook?
15. If yes then what's your best dish?
16. What's your favorite letter?
17. What word do you find yourself using the most?
18. What time do you usually go to bed?
19. Are you a rebel?
20. Favorite clothes?
21. How often do you cut your hair?
22. Do you have a crush?
23. Most anticipated game of the year?
24. Favorite anime?
25. Favorite manga?
26. What do you think of GBAtemp?
27. What type of people do you hate the most?
28. What type of people do you like the most?
29. Favorite animal?
30. Least favorite color?
31. How do you like your eggs?
32. Do you like peanut butter?
33. I'm getting tired, should I stop here?
34. I continued anyway. Are you afraid of ghosts?
35. What scares you the most?
36. Favorite day of the week?
37. Favorite month of the year?
38. How would you react if you found out that Pokemon were real?
39. Are you an introvert or extrovert?
40. Where did you get your username from?
41. Do you like robots?
42. What do you think of weeaboos?
43. Do you have a bad habit?
44. If yes, what? :3
45. Do you wanna ride on a camel?
46. Country you wanna visit most?
47. You find yourself stranded on a deserted island one day. What's the first thing that comes to your mind?
48. Are you obsessed with cleanliness?
49. Do you like camping?
50. Most embarrassing moment of your life?
51. What musical instrument are you interested in learning?
52. Are you the type of person who sets fads, follows fads or ignores fads?
53. Have you ever had a lucid dream?
54. Do you do things in an orderly manner or leave things to the last minute?
55. Favorite drink when you're watching a movie?
56. Are you getting tired of all these questions?
57. Are you fat?
58. Do you like exercising?
59. Favorite game genre?
60. What do you think of people who can twist even the most innocent things into perverted things?
61. Favorite movie?
62. Favorite type of cheese?
63. Do you pick your nose often?
64. Have you ever thought of killing someone?
65. Are you a serial killer?
66. Are you a calm or a hot-blooded person?
67. Do you have a job?
68. If you could have a superpower, what would it be?
69. Are you a virgin?
70. What was your reaction when you read question 69?
71. Favorite section of the forum?
72. Have you ever cried because of a video game?
73. If yes, what game?
74. Do you swear often?
75. What do you usually say when you swear?
76. Favorite smiley?
77. What is your opinion on gambling?
78. What is your opinion on smoking?
79. If you could travel back in time, where would you go?
80. How long can you hold your breath for?
81. Do you prefer bright or dark places?
82. Favorite thing to eat when you're in a rush?
83. Favorite phrase?
84. Do you prefer to give presents or receive presents?
85. Do you prefer being the center of attention or being the behind-the-scenes guy?
86. How often do you use the toilet in one day?
87. What time do you usually sleep at night?
88. Are you easily woken up from your sleep or do you sleep like a log?
89. Do you like MMORPGs?
90. If yes, what's your favorite?
91. Do you use the phone often?
92. Do you prefer peaceful and quiet places or lively and noisy places?
93. How many DS flashcarts do you have?
94. Are you weight-conscious?
95. Are you height-conscious?
96. Are you enjoying answering this silly list of questions?
97. Are you a postive or negative person?
98. Do you know how to fly a helicopter?
99. This is the final question: Do you hate me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



100. Bleh, I insist on having a digital root of 9. Do you prefer going to the mountains or the sea?
101. Do you prefer hamsters or rats?
102. Have you ever screwed something up so badly that you cried?
103. Have you ever gotten into a fist-fight before?
104. Are you happy with your current lifestyle?
105. Do you faint at the sight of blood?
106. Ever thought of making your own forum?
107. If you are only allowed to eat one type of food for the rest of your life, what would it be?
108. THIS IS THE FINAL FINAL QUESTION: What is your biggest regret in life?

DIGITAL ROOT OF 9, GET!!
... Not really, needs 3 numbers. ;-;
YESH, DIGITAL ROOT OF 9, GGGEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!1!1ONEONE


----------



## Jolan (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you know me?
Do I know you?
Who the hell do you think I am?
Why is monkat so into TTGL?
Are you into TTGL?
Do you even like anime?
Any favourites?
Is manga reading better than anime watching?
Why is japanese animation so loved in western audiences?
Aren't the japanese awesome?
Do you like reading books?
Favourite book?
Paper or e-books?
Where do you like to spend your time relaxing?
Getting up early or sleeping in late?
When do you eat the most during the day?
Junk food - yay or nay?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thoughts on Canada?
Have you played the Prof. Layton games?
Have you played the Ace Attorney games?
How are your grades in school?
Do you adore cats?
Best emoticon?
Worst emoticon?
Do you think the NGP is too big?
Have you watched the show, Human Target?
Are you a vegetarian?
Am I annoying you with all these questions?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 28, 2011)

If you were a cookie what kind would you be?
If you were a games console, which current gen home console would you be?
If you were a household appliance, which one would you prefer being (vibrator is allowed.)
If you were in a zombie apocalypse, which gun would you choose out of: Automatic rifle such as Ak-47, double barreled shotgun, gears of war's chainsaw rifle or Squall's legendary gunblade from final fantasy 8?
Which one is your favourite final fantasy game (if any)?


----------



## monkat (Jan 28, 2011)

4srs tho. We're actually quite a bit alike, the only thing that really seperates us is how flamboyant I am, and how restricted you are. So it's either that (jealous lulz?), or there's something about yourself that you hate, that you see in me.


----------



## Devin (Jan 28, 2011)

Spoiler



* Tell me about yourself.
* What are your strengths?
* What are your weaknesses?
* Why do you want this job?
* Where would you like to be in your career five years from now?
* What's your ideal company?
* What attracted you to this company?
* Why should we hire you?
* What did you like least about your last job?
* When were you most satisfied in your job?
* What can you do for us that other candidates can't? 
* What were the responsibilities of your last position?  
* Why are you leaving your present job?
* What do you know about this industry?  
* What do you know about our company? 
* Are you willing to relocate?  
* Do you have any questions for me?
* What was the last project you headed up, and what was its outcome? 
* Give me an example of a time that you felt you went above and beyond the call of duty at work. 
* Can you describe a time when your work was criticized? 
* Have you ever been on a team where someone was not pulling their own weight? How did you handle it? 
* Tell me about a time when you had to give someone difficult feedback. How did you handle it? 
* What is your greatest failure, and what did you learn from it? 
* What irritates you about other people, and how do you deal with it? 
* If I were your supervisor and asked you to do something that you disagreed with, what would you do?
* What was the most difficult period in your life, and how did you deal with it? 
* Give me an example of a time you did something wrong. How did you handle it? 
* What irritates you about other people, and how do you deal with it? 
* Tell me about a time where you had to deal with conflict on the job. 
* If you were at a business lunch and you ordered a rare steak and they brought it to you well done, what would you do? 
* If you found out your company was doing something against the law, like fraud, what would you do? 
* What assignment was too difficult for you, and how did you resolve the issue? 
* What's the most difficult decision you've made in the last two years and how did you come to that decision?
* Describe how you would handle a situation if you were required to finish multiple tasks by the end of the day, and there was no conceivable way that you could finish them. 
* What salary are you seeking?
* What's your salary history?
* If I were to give you this salary you requested but let you write your job description for the next year, what would it say?
* What are you looking for in terms of career development? 
* How do you want to improve yourself in the next year?
* What kind of goals would you have in mind if you got this job? 
* If I were to ask your last supervisor to provide you additional training or exposure, what would she suggest?
* How would you go about establishing your credibility quickly with the team?
* How long will it take for you to make a significant contribution?
* What do you see yourself doing within the first 30 days of this job?
* If selected for this position, can you describe your strategy for the first 90 days?
* How would you describe your work style? 
* What would be your ideal working situation? 
* What do you look for in terms of culture -- structured or entrepreneurial? 
* Give examples of ideas you've had or implemented.
* What techniques and tools do you use to keep yourself organized?   
* If you had to choose one, would you consider yourself a big-picture person or a detail-oriented person?  
* Tell me about your proudest achievement.  
* Who was your favorite manager and why?  
* What do you think of your previous boss? 
* Was there a person in your career who really made a difference? 
* What kind of personality do you work best with and why?  
* What are you most proud of? 
* What do you like to do?  
* What are your lifelong dreams?  
* What do you ultimately want to become? 
* What is your personal mission statement?   
* What are three positive things your last boss would say about you?  
* What negative thing would your last boss say about you? 
* What three character traits would your friends use to describe you? 
* What are three positive character traits you don't have?  
* If you were interviewing someone for this position, what traits would you look for?  
* List five words that describe your character.   
* Who has impacted you most in your career and how? 
* What is your greatest fear? 
* What is your biggest regret and why?   
* What's the most important thing you learned in school? 
* Why did you choose your major?  
* What will you miss about your present/last job?  
* What is your greatest achievement outside of work?  
* What are the qualities of a good leader? A bad leader?  
* Do you think a leader should be feared or liked?     
* How do you feel about taking no for an answer?  
* How would you feel about working for someone who knows less than you? 
* How do you think I rate as an interviewer? 
* Tell me one thing about yourself you wouldn't want me to know.  
* Tell me the difference between good and exceptional.  
* What kind of car do you drive? 
* There's no right or wrong answer, but if you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be? 
* What's the last book you read?  
* What magazines do you subscribe to? 
* What's the best movie you've seen in the last year?  
* What would you do if you won the lottery? 
* Who are your heroes?
* What do you like to do for fun? 
* What do you do in your spare time? 
* What is your favorite memory from childhood? 
* How many times do a clock's hands overlap in a day?
* How would you weigh a plane without scales?
* Tell me 10 ways to use a pencil other than writing.
* Sell me this pencil.
* If you were an animal, which one would you want to be?
* Why is there fuzz on a tennis ball?
* If you could choose one superhero power, what would it be and why? 
* If you could get rid of any one of the US states, which one would you get rid of and why? 
* With your eyes closed, tell me step-by-step how to tie my shoes.



100 questions for you. Answer them to give me a idea on why you want to join the GBAtemp staff.


----------



## iFish (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Do you spend on average 7+ hours on GBAtemp?
2. If so, do you find that you have a really good bond with members?
3. This your first KYT?
4. Lookin' forward to answering all ~300 questions in a span of 2 days?
5. Favorite moderator? (in blue)
6 .Favorite admin? (red)
7. Any idea who my favorite GBAtemp member is?
8. Thoughts on me?
9. Plan to get a 3DS on launch?
10. Thoughs on the iPad?
11. Thoughts on Apple in general?
12. Did you know that there is a bird called “tit”?
13. So would it be correct for me ot say “Flying Tits”?
14. You like anime?
15. If so, which?
16. Would you move to Canada is given the option?
17. Does it bug you when people think you're a girl?
18. Canadians or Canadaese people?
19. Why are you such a grammar nazi?
20. IOS > Android
21.  Windows < OS X?
22. PS3 > 360?
23. Why am I running out of things to say?
24. Favorite class in school?
25. Am I boring you yet?
26. Why don't you use Twitter?
27. Did you know shlong is poor?
28. Did you ever do drugs?
29. Drink beer?
30. Thoughts on Steve Jobs?
31. Thoughts on Bill Gates?
32. How sad is it that Sony's PS3 is so easily hacked nowadays?
33. Why does RoxasIsSora like getting me all worked up?
34. Action*?
35. Or * action *?
36. Favorite member?
37. Dialexio asked me to ask you your thumb size.
38. Bored yet?
39. Annoyed yet?
40. You gonna spam my KYT?
41. N64 > PS1?
42. Would you ever be a guest on the Monkast?
43. Thoughts on Professor Layton?
44. You think it's a diying frenchise?
45. What gets you mad in life?
46. Do you blame everything on Al Gore?
47. Do you know who Al Gore is?
48. Favorite movie?
49. Why?
50. WHY??
51. iFish or ifish?
52.  Why is this taking so long to write?
53. Ever going to learn to program?
54. Fuck this. I'm bored...
55. What DS flash card do you have?

I couldn't be arsed to finish...





Hi, Goli

Typos are my fault Not fixing them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

Opinions. Do you have them?
Shall I pump this full of grammatical errors and typographic faults just to annoy you or shall I maintain my usual standard of literacy?
How familiar are you with Murphy's law?
What about Muphry's law?
Godwin's law?
Heisenburg's Uncertainty Principle?
The laws of time?
Dimensional transcendentalism?


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 28, 2011)

Why are you so angry all the time ?

Why do you like final Fantasy if the games are so bad and sorry to say this dumb ?

Can we just be friends i hate having enemy's ?


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Hello, Goli!
> 
> How are you doing?*Fine.*
> Am I awesome?*Maybe.*
> ...


Also, I don't get your question, RIS.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 28, 2011)

Off-Topic: REALLY?! I missed another chance of KYT?! 
On-Topic: If you can change one thing about yourself, what will it be?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

Why are you so awesome?


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3422129:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:25 PM:name=A Gay Little Catboy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Jan 27 2011, 09:25 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422129"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/happy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="happy.gif" />
How are you?<b>FINE.</b>
Do you know me?<b>I know you from the posts I've read here by you. Se yes... I guess.</b>
Do you know The Catboy?<b>Uh... yeah?</b>
Yes or yes?<b>Yes</b>
Me or me?<b>Me.</b>
Me or you?<b>Me.</b>
Tacos or no?<b>No.</b>
Can you buy me a beer?<b>No. I will never buy alchohol for me, much less for YOU.</b>
Do you know the cure for the flu?<b>Sleep.</b>
Beef or chicken?<b>Chicken.</b>
Batman?<b>Is silly.</b>
The burger from hell?<b>Is in that FAST FOOD you just ate.</b>
Does that sound hot?<b>No.</b>
Can I ask more questions?<b>Okay.</b>
Please?<b>I SAID OKAY. :></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422130:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:25 PM:name=Raika)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Raika @ Jan 27 2011, 09:25 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422130"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. What do you like to do when you have a lot of time on your hands?<b>Play games. Or draw.</b>
2. Your favorite butterfly species?<b>I really like tiger butterlies, I can't be arsed to look up their species' name.</b>
3. Long hair or short hair?<b>Long. But not for everyone. If you're one of those people who like metal or some crap like that, then please, cut your hair!</b>
4. What do you like on your pizza?<b>I don't like pizza much now... but I like... cheese on it. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b>
5. Anime or manga?<b>Neither. Or anime or manga.</b>
6. What subject do you have most difficulty with?<b>PE.</b>
7. Favorite number?<b>8. Or 25.</b>
8. If you could have either a 3DS or a lifetime supply of chocolate... :3 <b>I'd rather have a 3DS than a lifetime supply of chocolate. Too risky.</b>
9. What emotion do you frequently show?<b>Impatience.</b>
10. What made you get the DS?<b>Final Fantasy III.</b>
11. Your dream job?<b>One where I do what I like to do.</b>
12. Favorite scenery?<b>Probably the mountains. Preferably with a lake.</b>
13. Favorite sport?<b>I don't like sports much, but... swimming I guess.</b>
14. Do you know how to cook?<b>No.</b>
15. If yes then what's your best dish?<b>I said no.</b>
16. What's your favorite letter?<b>G. Or S.</b>
17. What word do you find yourself using the most?<b>I don't know. I think i use "I" and "guess" and "suppose" a lot.</b>
18. What time do you usually go to bed?<b>I don't really have a set bedtime. Just when I feel sleepy.</b>
19. Are you a rebel?<b>Not really.</b>
20. Favorite clothes?<b>Mmmm... skinny jeans. I've grown to love them.</b>
21. How often do you cut your hair?<b>Often. Only I cut it in small quantities.</b>
22. Do you have a crush?<b>No. Well yes. But no.</b>
23. Most anticipated game of the year?<b>Before today, The Last Story. After today, Final Fantasy Type-0. And Versus XIII. And XIII-2.</b>
24. Favorite anime?<b>Evangelion, and Panty & Stocking.</b>
25. Favorite manga?<b>Sailor Moon?</b>
26. What do you think of GBAtemp?<b>It used to be better.</b>
27. What type of people do you hate the most?<b>People like Stevetry.</b>
28. What type of people do you like the most?<b>People like haflore. And me.</b>
29. Favorite animal?<b>Dog.</b>
30. Least favorite color?<b>Pink.</b>
31. How do you like your eggs?<b>I don't like eggs.</b>
32. Do you like peanut butter?<b>No.</b>
33. I'm getting tired, should I stop here?<b>No. I already know you didn't stop here.</b>
34. I continued anyway. Are you afraid of ghosts?<b>Yes.</b>
35. What scares you the most?<b>A painful death.</b>
36. Favorite day of the week?<b>Saturday.</b>
37. Favorite month of the year?<b>February.</b>
38. How would you react if you found out that Pokemon were real?<b>Like this: <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohmy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ohmy.gif" /></b>
39. Are you an introvert or extrovert?<b>I used to be very introverted but I'm becoming much more extroverted lately.</b>
40. Where did you get your username from?<b>Real life nickname</b>
41. Do you like robots?<b>Yes. But they creep me out a bit.</b>
42. What do you think of weeaboos?<b>They're creepy. Like you.</b>
43. Do you have a bad habit?<b>Yes. Correcting people. I do this both here and in real life.</b>
44. If yes, what? :3<b>Oh snap, I answered above.</b> 
45. Do you wanna ride on a camel?<b>No.</b>
46. Country you wanna visit most?<b>France. And Japan.</b>
47. You find yourself stranded on a deserted island one day. What's the first thing that comes to your mind?<b>I want my mommy ;-;.</b>
48. Are you obsessed with cleanliness?<b>It certain things.</b>
49. Do you like camping?<b>No. I like comfort.</b>
50. Most embarrassing moment of your life?<b>I don't know. Maybe when poo got shot at my face because of my dog. Or when I tripped and fell to the floor and some guy laughed at me in my face while pointing his finger at me. >:</b>
51. What musical instrument are you interested in learning?<b>Violin. And piano.</b>
52. Are you the type of person who sets fads, follows fads or ignores fads?<b>I generally ignore them. Generally.</b>
53. Have you ever had a lucid dream?<b>Yes.</b>
54. Do you do things in an orderly manner or leave things to the last minute?<b>I do something in an orderly manner and I love some for the last minute.</b>
55. Favorite drink when you're watching a movie?<b>Any kind of natural juice. Preferably plum juice.</b>
56. Are you getting tired of all these questions?<b>A bit. But I like it at the same time.</b>
57. Are you fat?<b>No.</b>
58. Do you like exercising?<b>Kinda. Sometimes I hate it, others I love it.</b>
59. Favorite game genre?<b>(J)RPG.</b>
60. What do you think of people who can twist even the most innocent things into perverted things?<b>That they're perverted too.</b>
61. Favorite movie?<b>Anything involving Studio Ghibli. Also, Perfect Blue. And Pixar movies.</b>
62. Favorite type of cheese?<b>Uh... cheddar?</b>
63. Do you pick your nose often?<b>No. Ew.</b>
64. Have you ever thought of killing someone?<b>Yes, but not like... actually killing someone. Just the "ugh I'm so angry I'd kill this person" feeling everyone gets sometimes. </b>
65. Are you a serial killer?<b>No.</b>
66. Are you a calm or a hot-blooded person?<b>Calm. But when I get ticked off I can't really control myself.</b>
67. Do you have a job?<b>No.</b>
68. If you could have a superpower, what would it be?<b>Flight.</b>
69. Are you a virgin?<b>Yes.</b>
70. What was your reaction when you read question 69?<b>I didn't really have any sort of reaction. I just... answered.</b>
71. Favorite section of the forum?<b>I don't have a favorite section of the forum.</b>
72. Have you ever cried because of a video game?<b>Yes.</b>
73. If yes, what game?<b>I cried a bit during FFIX's and X's ending.</b>
74. Do you swear often?<b>No.</b>
75. What do you usually say when you swear?<b>I never swear. In a rare happening I might include "swear" words in my posts in the Internet but in real life I never do. It's so tacky.</b>
76. Favorite smiley?<b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
77. What is your opinion on gambling?<b>It's stupid.</b>
78. What is your opinion on smoking?<b>It's stupid.</b>
79. If you could travel back in time, where would you go?<b>I'd go back to 2005.</b>
80. How long can you hold your breath for?<b>I haven't counted how much I can hold my breath.</b>
81. Do you prefer bright or dark places?<b>Bright.</b>
82. Favorite thing to eat when you're in a rush?<b>Bread.</b>
83. Favorite phrase?<b>Shame on you.</b>
84. Do you prefer to give presents or receive presents?<b>Receive.</b>
85. Do you prefer being the center of attention or being the behind-the-scenes guy?<b>Center of attention.</b>
86. How often do you use the toilet in one day?<b>A lot of times. I drink a lot of water so I have to pee often. </b>
87. What time do you usually sleep at night?<b>Didn't you already ask this?</b>
88. Are you easily woken up from your sleep or do you sleep like a log?<b>I used to be easily woken up but lately I've been sleeping like a log.</b>
89. Do you like MMORPGs?<b>Kinda.</b>
90. If yes, what's your favorite?<b>I really liked Flyff for a while. Nowadays I don't really play any so I can't say.</b>
91. Do you use the phone often?<b>Kinda.</b>
92. Do you prefer peaceful and quiet places or lively and noisy places?<b>It depends on how I'm feeling.</b>
93. How many DS flashcarts do you have?<b>One.</b>
94. Are you weight-conscious?<b>Yes.</b>
95. Are you height-conscious?<b>No.</b>
96. Are you enjoying answering this silly list of questions?<b>Yes.</b>
97. Are you a postive or negative person?<b>Negative, mostly.</b>
98. Do you know how to fly a helicopter?<b>No.</b>
99. This is the final question: Do you hate me? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohnoes.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="D:" border="0" alt="ohnoes.png" /><b>Of course not!</b>
100. Bleh, I insist on having a digital root of 9. Do you prefer going to the mountains or the sea?<b>Mountains.</b>
101. Do you prefer hamsters or rats?<b>Hamsters.</b>
102. Have you ever screwed something up so badly that you cried?<b>Yes.</b>
103. Have you ever gotten into a fist-fight before?<b>No.</b>
104. Are you happy with your current lifestyle?<b>Yes.</b>
105. Do you faint at the sight of blood?<b>No. But I get a strange feeling... it's like... some... thing on my chest. It's a really unpleasant feeling.</b>
106. Ever thought of making your own forum?<b>No. What a pain.</b>
107. If you are only allowed to eat one type of food for the rest of your life, what would it be?<b>Chocolate. >:</b>
108. THIS IS THE FINAL FINAL QUESTION: What is your biggest regret in life?<b>Wasting time.</b>

<strike>DIGITAL ROOT OF 9, GET!!</strike>
<strike>... Not really, needs 3 numbers. ;-;</strike>
YESH, DIGITAL ROOT OF 9, GGGEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!1!1ONEONE<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422131:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:26 PM:name=Jolan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Jolan @ Jan 27 2011, 09:26 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422131"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Do you know me?<b>I've read your posts here, so yes, I guess.</b>
Do I know you?<b>We've talked a couple of times. So... yes?</b>
Who the hell do you think I am?<b>A person.</b>
Why is monkat so into TTGL?<b>What the hell is TTGL?</b>
Are you into TTGL?<b>What's TTGL?</b>
Do you even like anime?<b>OH! I've figured out what it means. Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. Or something like that. I kinda like it.</b>
Any favourites?<b>Evangelion and Panty & Stocking.</b>
Is manga reading better than anime watching?<b>They're about the same.</b>
Why is japanese animation so loved in western audiences?<b>Because it's... foreign, I guess.</b>
Aren't the japanese awesome?<b>Yes.</b>
Do you like reading books?<b>Yes.</b>
Favourite book?<b>The Little Prince. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
Paper or e-books?<b>E-books.</b>
Where do you like to spend your time relaxing?<b>In my house.</b>
Getting up early or sleeping in late?<b>Getting up early.</b>
When do you eat the most during the day?<b>During lunch.</b>
Junk food - yay or nay?<b>Nay.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422138:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:28 PM:name=SoulSnatcher)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SoulSnatcher @ Jan 27 2011, 09:28 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422138"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Thoughts on Canada?<b>People from there seem less stupid than the people from the US.</b>
Have you played the Prof. Layton games?<b>The first two, yes.</b>
Have you played the Ace Attorney games?<b>All of them but Apollo Justice.</b>
How are your grades in school?<b>Good.</b>
Do you adore cats?<b>I don't ADORE them, but I like them.</b>
Best emoticon?<b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
Worst emoticon?<b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/psp.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="psp.gif" /> </b>
Do you think the NGP is too big?<b>No.</b>
Have you watched the show, Human Target?<b>No.</b>
Are you a vegetarian?<b>No.</b>
Am I annoying you with all these questions?<b>No.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422145:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:34 PM:name=DeadLocked)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(DeadLocked @ Jan 27 2011, 09:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422145"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->If you were a cookie what kind would you be?<b>A really delicious one. With lots of sugar on top.</b>
If you were a games console, which current gen home console would you be?<b>...Wii, I think?</b>
If you were a household appliance, which one would you prefer being (vibrator is allowed.)<b>I'd like to be the refrigerator.</b>
If you were in a zombie apocalypse, which gun would you choose out of: Automatic rifle such as Ak-47, double barreled shotgun, gears of war's chainsaw rifle or Squall's legendary gunblade from final fantasy 8?<b>Gunblade. Lightning's <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" />.</b>
Which one is your favourite final fantasy game (if any)?<b>IX.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
I'll keep answering questions tomorrow when I'm not playing The Last Story. *yawn*


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 28, 2011)

why do people ask so many questions?


----------



## haflore (Jan 28, 2011)

How are you right now?
When's a good time to visit Chile?
Worst game you've ever played?
Up or Down?
Tekken or Street Fighter?
SaGa or Final Fantasy?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey there Goli! How's your day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you miss haflore sometimes?
Have you ever caught him while he was trying to be a ninja?
How the hell did you get so good at MS paint?
Can you make me a cute avatar, too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How far do you plan on taking your Japanese?
Are you screaming like a schoolgirl for the PSP2 or 3DS?
Do you plan on contributing more to the temp?
What are your career goals for the future?
Do you plan to translate other games with me?
Do you ever plan on getting a tablet? >_>


----------



## Splych (Jan 28, 2011)

goli !
if you could change your name , what would it be ?
what's your favourite colour?
¬¬ ?
how'd you discover the temp ?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, I guess I'll just post my "Generic questions".


What is your opinion of me?

What is your observations of my knowledge and know-how?

Would you rate my Ferret if I "provided" pics?


----------



## prowler (Jan 28, 2011)

*OH SHIT BRO*


WHY ARE YOU A WEEABOO IN DENIAL?
DESCRIBE ME.
DESCRIBE GBATEMP
DESCRIBE WEEABOOS
DESCRIBE YOUR LOVE FOR SQUARE-WEEABOO-ENIX
HOW DID YOU BECOME SUCH A BRO? I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER HOW I STARTED TALKING TO YOU
I REMEMBER YOU SAYING YOU'RE SELLING YOUR PSP OR SOMETHING AND GETTING A PSP GO OR IPHONE, DID YOU DO IT OR AM I WRONG?
CAPS?
PANTY?
STOCKING?
GARTERBELT?
I'M GETTING A PSP GO TODAY, U JELLY?
I'VE RAN OUT OF THINGS TO SAY, WHAT DO?

*EDIT: I'VE THOUGHT OF ONE MORE QUESTION, FUCK YEAH*
YOU SECRETLY LOVE ITAI ITAI ITAI, DON'T YOU?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are your questions!


1.	Would you ever sleep with a cat? (Not sexually, just fy i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

2.	A dog?

3.	How about a hamster?

4.	Is there anything you really want to do when you're older?

5.	Do you have a relaxing place you go to when you feel stressed?

6.	What is your favorite activity on a hot summer day?

7.	Any games that you’re looking forward to?

8.	Do you like the idea of the 3DS?

9.	What about the PSP2?

10.	If you could have either, right now, what would you choose?

11.	Do you have a special someone?

12.	Do you enjoy rain?

13.	How many hours, on average, do you sleep?

14.	Would you say you are a kind person?

15.	Why or why not?

16.	Do you have a favorite food?

17.	What about a least favorite food?

18.	Why do you like/dislike these things?

19.	Do you enjoy answering all these questions?

20.	How did you happen to discover this website?

21.	Would you say you are liked here?

22.	Why or why not?

23.	What is your all time favorite video game?

24.	Favorite type of music?

25.	Favorite band?

26.	What about favorite website?

27.	How many friends do you have on this site?

28.	Are you popular in real life?

29.	Do you have any pets?

30.	If so, which kinds?

31.	Do you like to read?

32.	If so, what type of books do you like?

33.	Would you say the shoutbox is a fun place to be?

34.	How’s your school status?

35.	Do you prefer long or short hair?

36.	Do you like me?

37.	Do you like Raika?

38.	Haflore?

39.	iFish?

40.	If you had the power to kill, say with a notebook (Death Note reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), what would you use it for?

41.	Do you watch a lot of anime shows?

42.	What about reading manga?

43.	Do you like to travel?

44.	Do you like Monkat’s nipples?

45.	Don’t you just love how they got spread around in so many people’s sigs not too long ago?

46.	Favorite DS game?

47.	PSP game?

48.	Favorite drink?

49.	Do you think war is really necessary?

50.	Why or why not?

51.	Why is it so hard to think of more questions?

52.	Do you think I should use this set of questions for every KYT session, or just think up new ones every time?

53.	Do you like Oreo cookies?

54.	Do you like chocolate chip cookies and milk?

55.	Would you say you have lots of spare time?

56.	Do you like the company Apple?

57.	What about the fruit?

58.	What’s your favorite fruit?

59.	Have you ever gotten really ill?

60.	Do you Club Nintendo?

61.	What is your opinion on drugs?

62.	Do you think less of people who use drugs?

63.	If so, why? It’s their decision, is it not?

64.	Has anyone important to you ever let you down?

65.	If not too personal, why?

66.	Are these questions getting really annoying?

67.	Why, or why not?

68.	Do you speak any other languages other than English?

69.	Would you ever go on Skype with me?

70.	Do you like ice cream?

71.	If so, what is your favorite flavor?

72.	Do you like the 3DS launch lineup?

73.	What is your favorite colour?

74.	Would you say your grammar is good?

75.	What about mine?

76.	Do you find it annoying when people use bad grammar?

77.	WHEN READING CAPITOL LETTERS, DO YOU READ IT WITH A YELLING VOICE IN YOUR MIND?

78.	Do You Find It Annoying When People Type Like This?

79.	Do your hands ever get tired from typing?

80.	What game systems do you own?

81.	What is your most played game system?

82.	Do you like retro games?

83.	Have you ever played the game “Vandal Hearts”?

84.	Do you have any siblings?

85.	Have you ever played minecraft?

86.	Do you like arcade games?

87.	Do you like soft drinks?

88.	Do you like swimming?

89.	How about fishing?

90.	Do you hate extremely hot and humid weather?

91.	Do you prefer the hot or the cold?

92.	Do you like to wear scents?

93.	Would you say you are over, under, or average weight?

94.	Do you like listening to music so loud, that it hurts your ears?

95.	Have you ever read the book “Eragon”?

96.	Do you plan on purchasing a 3DS?

97.	Do you drink a lot of water?

98.	Do you have an iPod/MP3 player?

99.	Have you ever read a manga book?

100.	This is the last question. Are you happy?


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3422147:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:34 PM:name=monkat)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(monkat @ Jan 27 2011, 09:34 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422147"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://www.imgjoe.com/x/goli.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

4srs tho. We're actually quite a bit alike, the only thing that really seperates us is how flamboyant I am, and how restricted you are. So it's either that (jealous lulz?), or there's something about yourself that you hate, that you see in me.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<b>I dislike the fact that you're an exhibitionist. That's all.
Luckily now you don't seem to spam pictures of yourself half-naked as much as you used to.
</b>
<!--quoteo(post=3422149:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:35 PM:name=RoxasIsSora)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(RoxasIsSora @ Jan 27 2011, 09:35 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422149"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->



Spoiler



* Tell me about yourself.<b>Read my profile.</b>
* What are your strengths?<b>Artsy things.</b>
* What are your weaknesses?<b>Sportsy things.</b>
* Why do you want this job?<b>What job?</b>
* Where would you like to be in your career five years from now?<b>At the top of it.</b>
* What's your ideal company?<b>One that invovles drawing, probably.</b>
* What attracted you to this company?<b>What company are we talking about again?</b>
* Why should we hire you?<b>Because I'm better than you.</b>
* What did you like least about your last job?<b>I haven't HAD a last job.</b>
* When were you most satisfied in your job?<b>...</b>
* What can you do for us that other candidates can't?<b>Everything.</b>
* What were the responsibilities of your last position?<b>None?</b>  
* Why are you leaving your present job?<b>I don't have one.</b>
* What do you know about this industry?<b>What industry?</b>
* What do you know about our company?<b>Nothing. </b>
* Are you willing to relocate?<b>No.</b>  
* Do you have any questions for me?<b>Yes. Why are you asking these questions?</b>
* What was the last project you headed up, and what was its outcome?<b>I've never had any projects in a job. Because I've never had one.</b>
* Give me an example of a time that you felt you went above and beyond the call of duty at work.<b>I said I don't have or have had a job!</b> 
* Can you describe a time when your work was criticized?<b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /></b> 
* Have you ever been on a team where someone was not pulling their own weight? How did you handle it?<b>Yes. By doing everything myself.</b> 
* Tell me about a time when you had to give someone difficult feedback. How did you handle it?<b>I dunno, I usually handle it well. I'm not like those people with a confirmation bias. Or at least I don't think I am.</b> 
* What is your greatest failure, and what did you learn from it?<b>I think my biggest failure is wasting time. I try not to.</b> 
* What irritates you about other people, and how do you deal with it?<b>Too many to list. I just deal with it.</b> 
* If I were your supervisor and asked you to do something that you disagreed with, what would you do?<b>I wouldn't do it.</b>
* What was the most difficult period in your life, and how did you deal with it?<b>I guess it was when my mom almost died. I just dealt with it.</b> 
* Give me an example of a time you did something wrong. How did you handle it?<b>Yesterday I hit my dog ona ccident. I apologized to her >:.</b> 
* What irritates you about other people, and how do you deal with it?<b>Didn't you already ask this?</b> 
* Tell me about a time where you had to deal with conflict on the job.<b>...</b> 
* If you were at a business lunch and you ordered a rare steak and they brought it to you well done, what would you do?<b>Be happy?</b> 
* If you found out your company was doing something against the law, like fraud, what would you do?<b>Call the cops. Or something.</b> 
* What assignment was too difficult for you, and how did you resolve the issue?<b>But I've never had assignments that have been to dificult.</b> 
* What's the most difficult decision you've made in the last two years and how did you come to that decision?<b>i haven't had to make any in the last two years.</b>
* Describe how you would handle a situation if you were required to finish multiple tasks by the end of the day, and there was no conceivable way that you could finish them.<b>By doing as much as I could and explaining there was not time to do what remains.</b>
* What salary are you seeking?<b>A high one.</b>
* What's your salary history?<b>None.</b>
* If I were to give you this salary you requested but let you write your job description for the next year, what would it say?<b>Must draw and take lots of pictures.</b>
* What are you looking for in terms of career development?<b>To reach the top spot.</b>
* How do you want to improve yourself in the next year?<b>By learning many new things.</b>
* What kind of goals would you have in mind if you got this job?<b>What job are we talking about again?</b>
* If I were to ask your last supervisor to provide you additional training or exposure, what would she suggest?<b>I haven't HAD a supervisor.</b>
* How would you go about establishing your credibility quickly with the team?<b>By getting things done well and quickly.</b>
* How long will it take for you to make a significant contribution?<b>Not too long, I guess.</b>
* What do you see yourself doing within the first 30 days of this job?<b>Many useful things?</b>
* If selected for this position, can you describe your strategy for the first 90 days?<b>I can't have a strategy fr a job I don't know.</b>
* How would you describe your work style?<b>...hard?</b>
* What would be your ideal working situation?<b>One were people aren't a bunch of idiots.</b> 
* What do you look for in terms of culture -- structured or entrepreneurial?<b>Structured.</b>
* Give examples of ideas you've had or implemented.<b>On what?</b>
* What techniques and tools do you use to keep yourself organized?<b>My brain. That's all.</b>
* If you had to choose one, would you consider yourself a big-picture person or a detail-oriented person?<b>Detail oriented.</b>
* Tell me about your proudest achievement.<b>Taking the time to answer all these sily questions.</b>
* Who was your favorite manager and why?<b>None.</b>
* What do you think of your previous boss?<b>Haven't had one.</b>
* Was there a person in your career who really made a difference?<b>No.</b>
* What kind of personality do you work best with and why?<b>Cooperative people.</b>
* What are you most proud of?<b>Myself.</b>
* What do you like to do?<b>Draw. And take pictures. And play games.</b>  
* What are your lifelong dreams?<b>Er... to be happy?</b>  
* What do you ultimately want to become?<b>A happy person?</b> 
* What is your personal mission statement?<b>I don't think I have a personal mission.</b>   
* What are three positive things your last boss would say about you?<b>I already said I haven't had a previous boss.</b>  
* What negative thing would your last boss say about you?<b>...</b> 
* What three character traits would your friends use to describe you?<b>I dunno, you should ask them, not me.</b> 
* What are three positive character traits you don't have?<b>Patience. I don't have enough patience to think of the other two <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />.</b> 
* If you were interviewing someone for this position, what traits would you look for?<b>WHAT POSITION?!</b>
* List five words that describe your character.<b>But I dont have a character, I'm just me.</b>   
* Who has impacted you most in your career and how?<b>My career of what?</b>
* What is your greatest fear?<b>A painful death.</b> 
* What is your biggest regret and why?<b>Wasting time.</b>   
* What's the most important thing you learned in school?<b>I don't think you learn important things at home. Your parents teach you the important thing, rather.</b> 
* Why did you choose your major?<b>I'm still not even in college!</b>  
* What will you miss about your present/last job?<b>Nothing?</b>  
* What is your greatest achievement outside of work?<b>Ugh...</b>  
* What are the qualities of a good leader? A bad leader?<b>A good leader probably should be charismatic and organized. A bad leader isn't.</b>  
* Do you think a leader should be feared or liked?<b>Liked.</b>     
* How do you feel about taking no for an answer?<b>;-;</b>  
* How would you feel about working for someone who knows less than you?<b>Stupid.</b> 
* How do you think I rate as an interviewer?<b>You suck. -10/9000</b> 
* Tell me one thing about yourself you wouldn't want me to know.<b>Why would I tell you something about me I don't want you to know?</b>  
* Tell me the difference between good and exceptional.<b>Good meets the standards. Exceptional surpasses them.</b>  
* What kind of car do you drive?<b>I don't drive. I don't really like cars.</b> 
* There's no right or wrong answer, but if you could be anywhere in the world right now, where would you be?<b>In the mountains.</b>
* What's the last book you read?<b>The Little Prince. I re-read it a lot.</b>  
* What magazines do you subscribe to?<b>None.</b> 
* What's the best movie you've seen in the last year?<b>Ponyo.</b> 
* What would you do if you won the lottery?<b>Celebrate!</b> 
* Who are your heroes?<b>I don't have heroes.</b>
* What do you like to do for fun?<b>Draw. Take pictures. Play games.</b> 
* What do you do in your spare time?<b>Draw. Take pictures. Play games.</b> 
* What is your favorite memory from childhood?<b>Spending time with my cousins pretty much every weekend.</b> 
* How many times do a clock's hands overlap in a day?<b>22?</b>
* How would you weigh a plane without scales?<b>I dunno...</b>
* Tell me 10 ways to use a pencil other than writing.<b>Well you can use it to... Draw. Poke your ear. Poke your nose. Poke people. Make holes in papers. Molest people. Hold a bunch of discs. Stab yourself. Stab others. Throw it at people.</b>
* Sell me this pencil.<b>Which?</b>
* If you were an animal, which one would you want to be?<b>A dog.</b>
* Why is there fuzz on a tennis ball?<b>I dunno. you should ask a more sports savvy person.</b>
* If you could choose one superhero power, what would it be and why?<b>Flight.</b> 
* If you could get rid of any one of the US states, which one would you get rid of and why?<b>I don't know all the states in the US. So none.</b>
* With your eyes closed, tell me step-by-step how to tie my shoes.<b>You just... tie them.</b>



100 questions for you. Answer them to give me a idea on why you want to join the GBAtemp staff.<b>But I don't!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422177:date=Jan 27 2011, 09:53 PM:name=iFish)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(iFish @ Jan 27 2011, 09:53 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422177"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->1. Do you spend on average 7+ hours on GBAtemp?<b>I haven't counted.</b>
2. If so, do you find that you have a really good bond with members?<b>With some, yeah.</b>
3. This your first KYT?<b>Yes.</b>
4. Lookin' forward to answering all ~300 questions in a span of 2 days?<b>Yes. I think I already have more than 300.</b>
5. Favorite moderator? (in blue)<b>raulpica.</b>
6 .Favorite admin? (red)<b>Costello?</b>
7. Any idea who my favorite GBAtemp member is?<b>Dialexio?</b>
8. Thoughts on me?<b>You're okay.</b>
9. Plan to get a 3DS on launch?<b>If I have the money, yes.</b>
10. Thoughs on the iPad?<b>I want one (or any iOS device) so I can play the Secret of Mana remake, Chaos Rings and Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions when it comes out.</b>
11. Thoughts on Apple in general?<b>Theirs devices' design is cool.</b>
12. Did you know that there is a bird called “tit”?<b>Nope.</b>
13. So would it be correct for me ot say “Flying Tits”?<b>Yes.</b>
14. You like anime?<b>Kinda. I don't really watch it anymore</b>
15. If so, which?<b>Evangelion and Panty & Stocking.</b>
16. Would you move to Canada is given the option?<b>Shouldn't it be "if given the option?". And yeah, maybe.</b>
17. Does it bug you when people think you're a girl?<b>It used to, not anymore. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /></b>
18. Canadians or Canadaese people?<b>Canadians</b>
19. Why are you such a grammar nazi?<b>I don't know. Why aren't you?</b>
20. IOS > Android<b>Probably true.</b>
21.  Windows < OS X?<b>False.</b>
22. PS3 > 360?<b>It has Versus XIII so yeah.</b>
23. Why am I running out of things to say?<b>Because you're mind is too limited.</b>
24. Favorite class in school?<b>Art.</b>
25. Am I boring you yet?<b>A bit.</b>
26. Why don't you use Twitter?<b>I use it, just not to write my crap. I prefer to read others'.</b>
27. Did you know <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=shlong' target=_blank title='View profile for member shlong'}>shlong</a> is poor?<b>No. Is he really?</b>
28. Did you ever do drugs?<b>No.</b>
29. Drink beer?<b>No. Beer is a drug you know.</b>
30. Thoughts on Steve Jobs?<b>*shrugs*</b>
31. Thoughts on Bill Gates?<b>*shrugs*</b>
32. How sad is it that Sony's PS3 is so easily hacked nowadays?<b>I don't think it's sad. It just... *shrugs*</b>
33. Why does RoxasIsSora like getting me all worked up?<b>Because secretly he hates you.</b>
34. Action*?<b>No.</b>
35. Or * action *?<b>Yes.</b>
36. Favorite member?<b>haflore. Or prwlr.</b>
37. Dialexio asked me to ask you your thumb size.<b>I dunno, but compared to most other guys it's relatively small. Once I posted a picture where you could see my hand. The first comment after it was that i had girly hands. Girls' hands are small so their fingers are too. My thumb must be small.</b>
38. Bored yet?<b>No. I get de-bored.</b>
39. Annoyed yet?<b>Nah uh.</b>
40. You gonna spam my KYT?<b>No.</b>
41. N64 > PS1?<b>PS1 > N64. Sorry but it has FFIX.</b>
42. Would you ever be a guest on the Monkast?<b>No. I think my voice will remain forever a mystery for you.</b>
43. Thoughts on Professor Layton?<b>It's fun.</b>
44. You think it's a diying frenchise?<b>Dying* No. Quite the contrary.</b>
45. What gets you mad in life?<b>Stupidity.</b>
46. Do you blame everything on Al Gore?<b>No.</b>
47. Do you know who Al Gore is?<b>Yes.</b>
48. Favorite movie?<b>Anything involving Studio Ghibli. And whatever I said when I answered this question before.</b>
49. Why?<b>Studio Ghibli is just magical. So is Pixar.</b>
50. WHY??<b><img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/whip.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="whip.gif" /></b>
51. iFish or ifish?<b>ifish.</b>
52.  Why is this taking so long to write?<b>Because there's too many questions.</b>
53. Ever going to learn to program?<b>No. That kind of things don't appeal to me. I'll leave it to your nerdy people :>.</b>
54. Fuck this. I'm bored...<b>>:</b>
55. What DS flash card do you have?<b>M3 Real.</b>

I couldn't be arsed to finish...
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mellow.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mellow.gif" />

Hi, Goli

<strike>Typos are my fault</strike> Not fixing them.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422273:date=Jan 27 2011, 10:39 PM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Jan 27 2011, 10:39 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422273"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Opinions. Do you have them?<b>Yes.</b>
Shall I pump this full of grammatical errors and typographic faults just to annoy you or shall I maintain my usual standard of literacy?<b>OH GOD DON'T.</b>
How familiar are you with Murphy's law?<b>Very.</b>
What about Muphry's law?<b>I get it sometimes. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/laugh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="laugh.gif" /></b>
Godwin's law?<b>Not very. I haven't seen it happening a lot here at least.</b>
Heisenburg's Uncertainty Principle?<b>I learned it at school.</b>
The laws of time?<b>Please tell me them.</b>
Dimensional transcendentalism?<b>@[email protected]</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422275:date=Jan 27 2011, 10:41 PM:name=Stevetry)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Stevetry @ Jan 27 2011, 10:41 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422275"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Why are you so angry all the time ?<b>I'm not angry all the time. I'm simply very annoyed at YOU all the time.</b>

Why do you like final Fantasy if the games are so bad and sorry to say this dumb ?<b>But they aren't. You haven't even played them so you wouldn't know. And even if not all are good, there are some truly excellent ones. Like Final Fantasy IX.</b>

Can we just be friends i hate having enemy's ?<b>Okay. When your English improves and your opinions aren't so stupid.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Off-Topic: REALLY?! I missed another chance of KYT?! *Yes. Teehee.*
> On-Topic: If you can change one thing about yourself, what will it be? *Mmmm... I'd like to be less impatient.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Why are you so awesome?*I dunno. Why am I? Also, totally off topic but where's your avatar from? Rush?*



Why yes my avatar is Rush's official logo, The Star Man from their tour de force album 2112. I'm a big rush fan, my sig is also a quote from 2112. In fact I'll be seeing them at Madison Square Garden in April.

Do you like Rush?


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3422659:date=Jan 28 2011, 03:55 AM:name=Splych)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Splych @ Jan 28 2011, 03:55 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422659"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->goli !
if you could change your name , what would it be ?<b>My name here? I wouldn't change it. If I HAD to Golipi I guess. Or maybe 5ri. Or 5li. Or 5リ。</b>
what's your favourite colour?<b>Currently, green.</b>
¬¬ ?<b>>:</b>
how'd you discover the temp ?<b>I don't remember.</b>
<b>WHY OH WHY DO YOU TYPE LIKE THAT?!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422852:date=Jan 28 2011, 06:10 AM:name=Argentum Vir)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Argentum Vir @ Jan 28 2011, 06:10 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422852"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey, I guess I'll just post my "Generic questions".


What is your opinion of me?<b>You're okay. But you blog too much</b>

What is your observations of my knowledge and know-how?<b>You... don't seem to knowledgable.</b>

Would you rate my Ferret if I "provided" pics?<b>Yes?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3422869:date=Jan 28 2011, 06:21 AM:name=prwlr.)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(prwlr. @ Jan 28 2011, 06:21 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3422869"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><b>OH SHIT BRO</b>


WHY ARE YOU A WEEABOO IN DENIAL?<b>But I'm not! If I was I'd watch animu and read manga and talk about it all day.</b>
DESCRIBE ME.<b>YOU'RE SO AWESOME AND FULL OF AWE!</b>
DESCRIBE GBATEMP<b>A place full of spammers with a place dedicated to it! But I still like you, GBAtemp!</b>
DESCRIBE WEEABOOS<b>Let me give you a mirror...</b>
DESCRIBE YOUR LOVE FOR SQUARE-WEEABOO-ENIX<b>There are no words for it. Wait, are you calling me a SE weeaboo!? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ohmy.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ohmy.gif" /></b>
HOW DID YOU BECOME SUCH A BRO? I DON'T EVEN REMEMBER HOW I STARTED TALKING TO YOU<b>it involved itai itai itai I think. Then you started stalking me in the shoutbox >:</b>
I REMEMBER YOU SAYING YOU'RE SELLING YOUR PSP OR SOMETHING AND GETTING A PSP GO OR IPHONE, DID YOU DO IT OR AM I WRONG?<b>Since I'm such an indecise person I ended up keeping my 2000. IT'S FELICIA BLUE. FELICIA!!!</b>
CAPS?<b>caps</b>
PANTY?<b>Shoo!</b>
STOCKING?<b>Reminds me of myself. *eats chocolate*</b>
GARTERBELT?<b>Shoo!</b>
I'M GETTING A PSP GO TODAY, U JELLY?<b>Yes. I hate you. But I love you secretly.</b>
I'VE RAN OUT OF THINGS TO SAY, WHAT DO?<b>Think of more.</b>

<b>EDIT: I'VE THOUGHT OF ONE MORE QUESTION, FUCK YEAH</b>
YOU SECRETLY LOVE ITAI ITAI ITAI, DON'T YOU?<b><strike>Yes!</strike>NO! Of course not.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3423110:date=Jan 28 2011, 09:44 AM:name=Scott-105)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Jan 28 2011, 09:44 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3423110"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Goli <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> Here are your questions!


1.	Would you ever sleep with a cat? (Not sexually, just fy i <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" />)<b>I don't know what a cat means sexually talking. I don't think I want to know. And yes, I would. My cat loves to sleep in my bed so... I already have? </b>

2.	A dog? <b>Replace "cat" with "dog" in the answer above.</b>

3.	How about a hamster? <b>I'd probably crush it. ;-;</b>

4.	Is there anything you really want to do when you're older? <b>Travel.</b>

5.	Do you have a relaxing place you go to when you feel stressed? <b>My house.</b>

6.	What is your favorite activity on a hot summer day? <b>Swimming. Or biking. Oh biking how I love thee!</b>

7.	Any games that you’re looking forward to? <b>Anything made by SE. More specifically, Final Fantasy Versus XIII, XIII-2 and Type-0.</b>

8.	Do you like the idea of the 3DS?<b>Yes.</b>

9.	What about the PSP2?<b>I like it too.</b>

10.	If you could have either, right now, what would you choose?<b>3DS.</b>

11.	Do you have a special someone?<b>Do you mean like a boyfriend/girlfriend? No.</b>

12.	Do you enjoy rain?<b>Yes.</b>

13.	How many hours, on average, do you sleep?<b>About 7.</b>

14.	Would you say you are a kind person?<b>Yes.</b>

15.	Why or why not?<b>Generally I help others in real life. This reminds me, I swear that when my country house gets sold I'll buy you something on Steam >:.</b>

16.	Do you have a favorite food?<b>It used to be pizza... but now I prefer chocolate.</b>

17.	What about a least favorite food?<b>I hate spinach with a burning passion.</b>

18.	Why do you like/dislike these things?<b>Chocolate because it's sweet. And pure. And I can't stand the taste of spinach.</b>

19.	Do you enjoy answering all these questions?<b>Yes.</b>

20.	How did you happen to discover this website?<b>I don't remember.</b>

21.	Would you say you are liked here?<b>I think so, yeah. But I think there's some people that hate me too.</b>

22.	Why or why not?<b>It's just the impression I get.</b>

23.	What is your all time favorite video game?<b>Final Fantasy IX.</b>

24.	Favorite type of music?<b>I really like some classical music. As well as house music. And generally anything composed by Nobuo Uematsu or Yoko Shimomura. </b>

25.	Favorite band?<b>Perfume?</b>

26.	What about favorite website?<b>This one probably.</b>

27.	How many friends do you have on this site?<b>I'd say 13. I'm exceptuating some people that are present on my friend list though.</b>

28.	Are you popular in real life?<b>I used to be, not anymore. But I like it better this way.</b>

29.	Do you have any pets?<b>Yes, 2.</b>

30.	If so, which kinds?<b>A dog and a cat.</b>

31.	Do you like to read?<b>Yes.</b>

32.	If so, what type of books do you like?<b>I really like stories that ihave you reflecting on them after finishing the book.</b>

33.	Would you say the shoutbox is a fun place to be?<b>Yes.</b>

34.	How’s your school status?<b>this year is my final year. Excite!</b>

35.	Do you prefer long or short hair?<b>Long. On some people only.</b>

36.	Do you like me?<b>Yes.</b>

37.	Do you like Raika?<b>Yes.</b>

38.	Haflore?<b>Yes.</b>

39.	iFish?<b>Yes.</b>

40.	If you had the power to kill, say with a notebook (Death Note reference <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />), what would you use it for?<b>I'd use it to kill people who are cruel to animals. And people who kill other people. So I'd end up killing myself. Or maybe I wouldn't kill anyone and I'd burn the notebook or something.</b>

41.	Do you watch a lot of anime shows?<b>No.</b>

42.	What about reading manga?<b>Don't read manga.</b>

43.	Do you like to travel?<b>Yes.</b>

44.	Do you like Monkat’s nipples?<b>No.</b>

45.	Don’t you just love how they got spread around in so many people’s sigs not too long ago?<b>No.</b>

46.	Favorite DS game?<b>Any Final Fantasy game on it. Also, Level 5 games.</b>

47.	PSP game?<b>Anything made by SE.</b>

48.	Favorite drink?<b>Any natural juice.</b>

49.	Do you think war is really necessary?<b>Yes... and no.</b>

50.	Why or why not?<b>I think it's just such a human thing to make "war" that it is necessary. But at the same time it isn't.</b>

51.	Why is it so hard to think of more questions?<b>Because your mind is too limited.</b>

52.	Do you think I should use this set of questions for every KYT session, or just think up new ones every time?<b>Think new ones every time.</b>

53.	Do you like Oreo cookies?<b>Yes. But I try to stay away from them.</b>

54.	Do you like chocolate chip cookies and milk?<b>Yes. I think the only people who DON'T like them are people who can't tolerate lactose.</b>

55.	Would you say you have lots of spare time?<b>Yes, sometimes.</b>

56.	Do you like the company Apple?<b>Kinda.</b>

57.	What about the fruit?<b>Yes.</b>

58.	What’s your favorite fruit?<b>I really like oranges and grapes. And and quinces.</b>

59.	Have you ever gotten really ill?<b>Yeah. I actually was born really ill since I was too premature.</b>

60.	Do you Club Nintendo?<b>No. Nintendo discriminates South America >:.</b>

61.	What is your opinion on drugs?<b>They're stupid.</b>

62.	Do you think less of people who use drugs?<b>Yes.</b>

63.	If so, why? It’s their decision, is it not?<b>Yes. And it's my decision to think less of them. I'm starting to think you do drugs.</b>

64.	Has anyone important to you ever let you down?<b>Yes.</b>

65.	If not too personal, why?<b>Because I thought that person didn't do certain things. But that person did do them.</b>

66.	Are these questions getting really annoying?<b>No.</b>

67.	Why, or why not?<b>I like to answer them.</b>

68.	Do you speak any other languages other than English?<b>Yes.</b>

69.	Would you ever go on Skype with me?<b>Maybe.</b>

70.	Do you like ice cream?<b>Yes. But I try not to eat too much.</b>

71.	If so, what is your favorite flavor?<b>Manjar. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /></b>

72.	Do you like the 3DS launch lineup?<b>IT HASN'T BEEN ANNOUNCED: At least not for America. Launch window and launch lineup are different.</b>

73.	What is your favorite colour?<b>Currently, green.</b>

74.	Would you say your grammar is good?<b>Yes.</b>

75.	What about mine?<b>It's good too.</b>

76.	Do you find it annoying when people use bad grammar?<b>Yes.</b>

77.	WHEN READING CAPITOL LETTERS, DO YOU READ IT WITH A YELLING VOICE IN YOUR MIND?<b>Yes.</b>

78.	Do You Find It Annoying When People Type Like This?<b>Yes. Oh so very annoying.</b>

79.	Do your hands ever get tired from typing?<b>Yes.</b>

80.	What game systems do you own?<b>Broken DS, functional PSP and Wii.</b>

81.	What is your most played game system?<b>DS.</b>

82.	Do you like retro games?<b>Yes.</b>

83.	Have you ever played the game “Vandal Hearts”?<b>Sadly, no. Supposedly it's really good.</b>

84.	Do you have any siblings?<b>Nope.</b>

85.	Have you ever played minecraft?<b>Yes. It's pretty boring.</b>

86.	Do you like arcade games?<b>No.</b>

87.	Do you like soft drinks?<b>No.</b>

88.	Do you like swimming?<b>Yes.</b>

89.	How about fishing?<b>I've never fished.</b>

90.	Do you hate extremely hot and humid weather?<b>Yes. Which is why I'll never go to the Caribbean.</b>

91.	Do you prefer the hot or the cold?<b>Cold.</b>

92.	Do you like to wear scents?<b>No, I prefer simply having no scent. I do like to smell other people's scents if they're good though. Specially certain perfumes like Samsara or Lolita from Guerlain.</b>

93.	Would you say you are over, under, or average weight?<b>Average. Maybe a bit over.</b>

94.	Do you like listening to music so loud, that it hurts your ears?<b>No.</b>

95.	Have you ever read the book “Eragon”?<b>No.</b>

96.	Do you plan on purchasing a 3DS?<b>Yes.</b>

97.	Do you drink a lot of water?<b>Yes.</b>

98.	Do you have an iPod/MP3 player?<b>Yes.</b>

99.	Have you ever read a manga book?<b>Yes.</b>

100.	This is the last question. Are you happy?<b>Kinda.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ikki (Jan 28, 2011)

What do you think about South America's situation, from a gaming industry point of view?

Gaming industry point of view? I don't even know if I presented the question properly but oh, well.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 28, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A female that likes Rush??! thats awesome, though I'll leave it there...


----------



## The Pi (Jan 28, 2011)

Do YOU like turtles?

How are your testicals today?


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> What do you think about South America's situation, from a gaming industry point of view?*I can't really speak for other countries but at least here gaming seems to be spreading among people. Luckily the prices also seem to be lowering too (even though we're still paying about twice as much as people in North America do) so that probably helps too. Hopefully in the coming years South America will be fully integrated into Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft's plans :>.*
> 
> Gaming industry point of view? I don't even know if I presented the question properly but oh, well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Jan 28, 2011)

Meh, I blog as much as the average active teenager. It's really a place where I can put my thoughts, and true feelings without worry that anyone that I actually know seeing it. Err, if you want a reference on someone who blogs more than me, look at Guild's blogs. Holy Sh!t.

You're also right on the fact that I'm not too knowledgeable. Sure I know a bit, and I can help with what I do know, but there is a lot of room for improvement. When I first got here, I decided to improve my English skills. Now, I type not only legibly, but correctly, and I always proof read my posts before they become a permanent edition to the Internet. I will tell you that I will be working to change your current viewpoint to show a little more restraint, while sprinkling the brew with some spices of knowledge. (Referring to your view of myself of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Goli
wassup?
do you know me?
opinion on me?
opinion of yourself?
coke or pepsi?
ketchup or catsup?
which temper would you shag, marry or kill?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2011)

"Don't"
What, don't maintain my standard of literacy? Alright then...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While I have the chance, your opinion of me on a good day?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey dude I think, your really lame. And I dont want to share my long nail clippings, with you;
Do you ever leave the shoutbox?
Are you fond of sparkle-y Asian things?
How is Chile? 
What skills do you have?
Favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Hey Goli
> wassup?*Nothing.*
> do you know me?*No.*
> opinion on me?*I don't know you.*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Jan 28, 2011)

Why didn't you answer Raika or my question's?

Y U HAET US? :3


----------



## Raika (Jan 28, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Why didn't you answer Raika or my question's?
> 
> Y U HAET US? :3


He already answered. On page 2.


----------



## iFish (Jan 28, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.____.

*Feeling stupid*

Sorry :x


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 28, 2011)

Good ol' Goli!

For those just joining us, how have you been as of late?

What's something that you're filled to the brim with excitement about?

In contrast, is there anything that you've been dreading?


What, in your opinion, is the most underrated video game?

In your experience, which video game that you've come across has the best soundtrack?

Which video game that you've come across has the most comedic value (intentional or otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?

Which video game that you've come across has the most intuitive gameplay?

What is one video game that you've never had the opportunity to play, but would like to try?


How do you feel about the current situation in the world today, as a whole? (A broad question, perhaps, but it's all the more interesting to see what people's answers are!)

How do you try to live life?

How would you describe one who "views things realistically"?

Do you think that there is such thing as a "stupid opinion"?

If so, how would you define a "stupid opinion"?


Thanks!


----------



## Ace (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you enjoyed a playthru of "Cave Story"?

If yes, what platform?

Do you listen to the Monkast?

If yes, what do you think of it so far?

Is shoutbox only broken for me, or is it for you, too?

Do you use your email often compared to, say, 4 years ago?

What e-mail service do you use?

Do you use a wristwatch in your daily life?

What's the color of your bedroom walls?

It's cold in my room, should I get a blanket?

Like many other Tempers, you probably don't know who I am, do you?

Is "iFish" technically an oxymoron? (iPod + water = DEATH, imo)

To be or not to be?

Is the end of the world dawning upon us?

Have you played any good DOS games lately?

Are you familiar with the RPG games "Ends of the Earth" and "Ends of the Earth 2 (The Rise of Caramawn)"?

Do you like hamsters?

Did you play with slime when you were a child?

Do you own any vinyl records?

If no, do your parents own any?

Is "The Sims" too gimmicky nowadays?

Are the moderators treating you nicely here @ GBAtemp?

Have you thus enjoyed your stay here so far?

Based on their names, would you rather travel to Bikini Atoll or Hell in Norway?

Does the universe implode on itself if approve of your signature?

Have you ever seen a building getting demolished?

If you could own any kind of amphibian, which would it be?

Which is *universally* more helpful, 4chan or CraigsList?

You can either get 6 months unlimited supply of any beverage (alcoholic or not), or any Android, or a 15 mins tour in Santa's Workshop; what is chosen?

Your stance on cannabis?

Am I done now?

Can I put on pajamas and sleep?

If yes, OH BOY!

If no....


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Good ol' Goli!
> 
> For those just joining us, how have you been as of late?
> *...Fine*
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you always strictly adhered to the rules of grammar or has that increased in recent history?


----------



## Goli (Jan 29, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Have you always strictly adhered to the rules of grammar or has that increased in recent history?*Increased in not so recent history when writing in English. In Spanish I always have.*


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 29, 2011)

Why do you think I do drugs?


----------



## Splych (Jan 29, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol grammar nazi . 
oh so it's true about what they say about goli .


----------



## Goli (Jan 29, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Why do you think I do drugs?*I don't know. You always seem to "joke" about it. It's a bit strange, for me at least.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Jan 30, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> *What do they say about me? Also, why do you type like that? pressing the space bar more times than necessary seems really... silly, to me.*


they say you are a grammar nazi and so did yourself :3
spacebar ? no i press "Enter" multiple times . xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 30, 2011)

I assure you, I do not do drugs. 

Anyway, if the world would randomly get cold, like everywhere, and it was really snowy, where would you go?

Would you ever want to go skydiving?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  If you want to answer the final few questions just send me a PM when I'm on-line and I'll re-open the thread for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t277003-know-your-temps-chaz


----------

